# GOOD BITS OF 2006....



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Thought I would start the good bits of 2006 


For me my own personal achievement is loosing 5 stone and with PCOS it hasnt been easy 

Dh & I being approved as Foster Carers 

and seeing as its FF , My body ovulating all by itself due to my weight loss 


So whats the good bits for you all?


xxx


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Need I say?    Would like some tips on losing 5 stone for next year though please Suzie    Congratulations    

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Fluffs your best bit is still to come 

xxx


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

what about having those norfolk crazy ones coming to stay


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

oh and that ALI  

xx


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

P.S congratulations on that weight loss hun- i found it hard enough losing 2 stone... will be asking for some tips next summer!!

xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

so what are your best bits then?

xx


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Mines a little obvious hun....

firstly losing 2 stone also with PCOS

transferring from cardiff to swansea for tx and recieving it 12 months earlier than expected

Feeling the first flutters of my twins this last week

Oh and last but not least- discovering this website and my career in novel writing lmao

ali
xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

mmmmm i wonder what my best bits are    maybe being approved to adopt, being matched with my son, bringing him home for good and it all becoming legal 

2006 was the best year of my life

pam xx

p.s suzie well done losing 5 stone hun, i could do with following your diet please do share you secret with us


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

saphy75 said:


> mmmmm i wonder what my best bits are   maybe being approved to adopt, being matched with my son, bringing him home for good and it all becoming legal
> 
> 2006 was the best year of my life
> 
> pam xx


awww Pam that made me


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Well done Suzie that is great

Well i have to say 2006 has been my worsed year ever wont go into details but it just went from one bad thing to another and i will be so pleased to see 2007 and hopefully it will be a much better year.

One good thing that did happen tho was we finally got oursleves financially sorted  

lol
Lou xx


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

My best bits of 2006 are......................................................

every day I get to spend with Zak and Nay and of course our shock  so far this year has been amazing. We have struggled financially but we are still here enjoying every minute & second as a family. 

Love

Shez

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

P.S Well done Suzie on the 5 stone weightloss  I knew you had lost a lot of weight hun but 5 stone, bloody brilliant!!!! 

Keep 'em coming!!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

mine:
My shock BFP and if the m/w is right the birth of my baby (I'm still in a way hoping I will make it to 2007 when I'm actually due)

The support of this site, whithout it I would have driven myself and everyone else totally mad.

The holiday of a lifetime in Australia (Thank you Mum and Dad) to help take mind of everything


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

[size=14pt]Way to go Olive !!!!!!
  ​


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Well done girls 

This has been a pretty bad year for me but the best bits has to be passing my exam and finally being referred for IVF

Kate xx​


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Big   to everyone who has had a [email protected] year i hope 2007 sees your dreams come true 

Shezza bloody hell how could i not know you were pg i missed your news some how (sorry   ) Congratulations hun

pam xx


----------



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

Getting married to the love of my life in January.

Getting our wonderful dog, Digby, in March.

Other than that I will be glad to see the back of this year....................it's been [email protected]

Here's to a brighter happier 2007!

Lots of love
Tillypops
xxxxx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

My best bit, without a doubt, has been meeting some of the best friends Ive ever had and starting to get some confidence back. Oh and meeting my new man as well. 

I hope 2007 brings us all lots of luck.       

Thank you to everyone who has supported me through the very difficult months. I wouldnt be here without you all.

                           

PS Well done Suzie, you look fab for it darling.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

AliR said:


> what about having those norfolk crazy ones coming to stay


Now why is it plural Alir?? I am not a 'crazy Norfolk one'!!!!!! am a crazy Surrey one I will have you know   (assuming she is talking about that 'weekend' )

I have had a really Cr*ppy 2006 and cant wait to see the back of it, but and its a big BUTT   the highlights have been the wonderfull FF'ers I have met and you know who you are, you have been the most amazing support group and the bestest friends a girl could ever wish for     and I just wanted to say a big thank you to you all!

*Thank you  *   ​
Lets hope for those of us who havent acheived our dreams ( whatever they are) that 2007 is the year!!!

Love and hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm not particularly crazy about 2006 - it's been pretty poop for me and sadly in many ways I don't see 2007 being much better - but alot of that is out of my control. I'm still gonna hold on to that increasingly fragile glimmer of hope that my dreams still could come true in spite of all the rest of the [email protected]!

What has been my saving grace and my good bit for this year is definitely FF - I don't know where I would have been without it and like my fellow posters on his thread , I too have met some truly fantastic people on here and now in person - wonderful friends who have seen me through my lowest moments of this year and provided me with some memorable highlights too    Thank you lovely peeps  

Oh another good bit is special times with my 2 yr old niece - who somehow always manages to put a smile on my face!!!!!

Lou
X


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I can safely say that this year has been the best and biggest of my life.  (and I was my biggest this year    )   I can so clearly remember 2006 beginning, watching all the fireworks with tears streaming down my face, sure I'd never ever hold my baby in my arms.   I know I'll be crying again this New Year, but for totally different reasons. 

I finally got pregnant after nearly 7 years TTC, on our 3rd IVF treatment.  I gave birth to a healthy baby boy, and he's brought us more happiness than I thought possible.  He's made my life and left an inprint so deep on our hearts that I just feel I might burst!  

I so wish that the amazing men and women on this site get thier heart's desire in 2007, whatever that may be, 

Marie xxx


----------



## Flutterbye™ (Feb 9, 2006)

hum... the best bits of 2006 - seeing the back of it TBH,

The possible best bits where becoming a auntie and a big sister (again) also meeting you lovely FF'ers, cause without you lot im sure the men with the white coats would be after me!! other than that, i'll gladly wave bye bye!!

Any whoo!!


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Marielou - That made me cry  It was lovely.

For me 2006 has been a very tough year with DH having cancer, but lots of good things have happened too... DH and I are closer than ever now, i passed my year at Uni, we're financially sound now and are happily making plans for the future. Plus DH has had the all clear now so i'm hoping that continues into 2007.

Here is to a happy new year for everyone









Bekie


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

*The best bits of 2006  for me*. . . .

Were meeting Tony & Mel and many FF buddies back in march 
seeing a few good FF buddies have their  and 

Personaly, weve had some happy times, a hoilday to Florida, a new neice, and step-nephew 
and spent time with good friends, going places and doing new things.

Despite having a failed cycle, we went to a new clinic and the consultant was so positive about our chances
it restored our faith in having tx using my own eggs. and having ONE MORE TRY!

As in all families this year we had sad times, such as the passing of my Mother-in-law, my father-in-laws 7th heart attack 
and.

There is probably much I have forgotton, but the year started so badly for me I can honestly say that things did get better and 2007 will be the better still     

My 2007 mantra *"where there's life, there's hope" *


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

My good bits of 2006 was....
I suppose the best bit was marrying my bestest friend in October.... I have had such a lovely year all in all...I have met so many lovely FFs who have made our ttc journey and general highs and lows of life that much more bareable....
however with every high comes an equal low and I suppose having a BFN in July was a defiante low....but hope2006, moves on to now MrsHope2007....and I hope that all FFs get there dreams in 2007, as Fertility Friends ladies must be a breed alone of the most caring and loving individuals I have ever been blessed to meet and to chat too...
Wishing you all the very best in 2007!
MrsHope2007
XxxxxxxxxxX


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

My Best Bits ....

Having my darling Louis and him allowing his mummy to sleep a whole night every night from 7 weeks      The privilage of watching Louis with his daddy and grandparents ... something I thought I would never see ...

Bels x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Going to Hoar Cross Hall with DH for our anniversary. No phones, no interuptions, it was relaxation and romance heaven! I'd recommend it to anyone - and we were there with Julie Goodyear!  

More of that for 2007 please!

Have a great New Year everyone!

Rosie. xxx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

I have to say I will be willing this year good bye it has been my "annus horriblus".  Can't wait for 2007.

Rosie - lucky you I went to HCH in November and would do it every mnth if I won the lotto!!

Happy New Year everyone - hope it is just that.....HAPPY

Karen x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Best bits about 2006 .................
Getting my tongue pierced 
Ripping hidious 1970's fireplace out of our lounge 
Cocktails at the side of the see in Crete 
Fertility Friends keeping me sain ish

There that was nice and easy and ehm short wasn't it .

2007 has got to be a better year !!!
   
Lucky 7 and all that !! 
​


----------

